# CostumesInc.com Sale



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the heads-up, BlueFrog I just ordered a costume (a 'gothic' one, of course) and a _Nightmare Before XMas_ top hat that came to virtually the same price, including shipping, as the costume alone normally sells for


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

So glad I could help spend someone else's money  What costume did you buy? 

I picked up a couple of great wigs for my ghosts, but my real prize was the Widow Maker Vampiress costume. Almost everywhere I've seen it it's been priced at $44, so for $18 it's a steal. Now I pray that it looks as good IRL as it does in the pictures.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> So glad I could help spend someone else's money  What costume did you buy?


Too bad that you're not seeing a cut of it, right? 

BlueFrog, I ordered the Warlock costume and the Jack Skellington top hat. I really like the costume that you ordered, too, and that is one heck of a price


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I ordered some stuff as well. Great prices. I did have a bad experience though. I got a popup message with a $10 off code I was pretty happy since I was about to spend $100. I screwed up though as I was making my order and copied something else before pasting the coupon code so I lost it. Customer service was no help. "they have no control over the popup messages" I was pissed. I told them the popup happened at between 5:50pm and 6:00pm, can't you check and see i'm not making it up? They can't.
I didn't get as much as I was going to though because of the bad experience.


----------

